# Venerable Dreadnought chapter master



## Gothminion (Nov 20, 2009)

I was wondering if I had a venerable dreadnought, would anyone here allow it in a game for me to use it as a chapter master - I could say the chapter had so many suits of dreadnought armour not in use that the chapter master temporarily went inside one to gain an advantage on the battlefield. I was thinking it would cost around 200 points as an option for a chapter master to take dreadnought armour, say with the assault cannon and whatver else comes on the model. Also I was just thinking, that if your chapter master is a dreadnought, then could the honour guard be? You could probably create a whole 1000 point army out of a dreadnought chapter master and a dreadnought honour guard. I was thinking that they would have all the rules and statistics that apply to dreadnoughts, but would otherwise be a dreadnought. Anyone think this is a good idea? Please tell me what you think and stuff, and especially if you would allow it in a game! (Sorry about any spelling mistakes - my keyboard isnt working properly)


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

Fluffwise I dont see it working, Current fluff suggests that the dreadnought interment process is an irreversible one. Rogue Trader era dreadnought pilots could hop out of the "suits". But since then the process seems to have changed to one of a permanent hardwiring, a very final process. Bjorn the Fell handed's story suggests that once a chapter master is interred in a dreadnought they lose their chapter master status, but can continue to lead forces troops.

If you really want a dreadnought HQ run the spacewolves codex for those games. (colour schemes dont matter for rules purposes). One of my favourite abilities from the Wolves codex has been a dread as a HQ choice.


----------



## Dr. Boggle (Nov 16, 2009)

yeah i think its great just like say his suit is super advanced i'd allow it quite cool ill have to do something similar for chaos


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah, you can't pop in and out like dtq says but as long as you're dying you can. I wouldn't see any problem at all as long as it looked suitably chapter master-ish and not just a bought-off-the-shelf venerable dreadnought. Hell, I'd take to going up against a Librarian. That'd be cool.


----------



## Samir_Duran (Apr 6, 2009)

Dreadnots are put to slumber when they're out of battle becouse of the fear for their mental condition. It's the same as with chaos dreadnoughts which go crazy out of it ( and some more things). Bjorn is awaken only in the time of the greatest need and on the great feast, not more or less.

A marine entombed in a dreadnought isn't really capable of retaining it's rchapter-master status cuz he wouldn't be around to lead his forces all the time.

But aon the countrary, i havn't heard of a techmarine-chapter master and by the AdMech rules, he could incorporate dreadnought parts into himself to serve as his flesh and blood/oil so you can say it's like that... just give him dreadnoughts stats, but no heavy ewaponry, but a powerful power weapon... it would be great.


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

To answer your other question, I wouldn't allow that in a game I was playing.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I don't see any reason not to do this, the guys have already pointed out you can use SW rules to play him, or make some homebrew rules for friendly games.

Fluffwise you could still fit it in....despite his (very heroic) death, the rest of the chapter could not bear to see their chapter master step down. He was entombed in dreadnought armour, to be called upon to lead the fight in the most desperate of times. 

You could even appoint a steward to lead the chapter whilst he is dormant. Sounds like good fluff to me


----------



## Commander Aurellius (Jun 11, 2009)

I think there might be a dreadnought (named) in the new Space Wolves Dex, you might try that out because it would be a legitimate named dread. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Actually it is not impossible have a Dreadnaught in a seat of command within a Chapter. For example the Blood Swords Chapter in Red Fury had a Chapter Master who was interred within a holy Dreadnaught, if I remember correctly his name was Dagges, Daggan, or something along those lines. Not all Chapters put their incacipated members into hibernation it should be noted, just because some go crazy it does not mean that all do. I don't see why you could not have a high ranking member of the Chapter in a Dreadnaught (I did it for my Chapter, by the name of Iron-Hide Astelan)


----------



## Samir_Duran (Apr 6, 2009)

Ah! Okay, so maybe some chapters don't do that, but okay, in the fluff it is said that dreads ARE all high ranking in the hierarchy and they are almost an equivalent of a honor guard marine or a captain ( although they still serve under the one that is in charge)...

If I remember correctly, the honor guardians are the first ones to be turned into a dread if they fall and a chassis is available...


----------



## octopec (Dec 8, 2009)

I think it's a great idea and I would gladly play you if you fielded one.


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

A Dreadnought does sit among the Iron Hand chapter's council of ten (which replace a one Chapter Master).


----------



## Gothminion (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for your comments everyone! Sorry, I dont have the space wolves codex and i'm not really in a position to purchase one, but it is a good idea to allof you wo suggested it. I was thinking more of a hop in hop out take a turn with a techmarines help kind of thing, and the fluff would be that he'd linked his power armour up to the dreadnought systems. You could say something like it it has to be open topped or something otherwise he cant get out without wrecking the dreadnought. I would say that my chapter has so many empty dradnoughts because none of my chapter ever die, but that would be a complete lie!


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

i think its a great idea, i would definitely fight you if you had him, you could have a dreadnought just modify the ws and weapons.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Sounds like a fun home project. It is not something i would recommend taking to somewhere and playing people you dont know. Too many questions would most likely arise during the game about your army's rules.

i mean hech, people still argue over the regular rules enough as it is.

If your not one to stick close to the fluff then it would work fine for you. If you are trying to stay close to the fluff it pretty much definitely wouldnt work. Even just by saying your chapter has a lot of empty dreadnoughts it doesn't really make sense, as most chapters only have a few.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I think that the "Sons of Medusa" has a Dreadnought Chaptermaster - Ancient Perseus. Take a look in the BOLS Badab-War campain for inspiration. I red it somewhere around the summer so I might be off here, but he is referred to "Commander of the Sons of Medusa" at least


----------



## Gothminion (Nov 20, 2009)

Sorry about the thread-omancy, before I get shouted at.

Changing what I've previously said, it could be that he has been put into the dreadnought body that has been modified to fit someone in power armour, and it was a long and slow process done by numerous members of the mechanicum and apothecarion, but they managed to link his power armour to the dreadnought. Getting him out will be another long and slow process that is done back at base or wherever. That would mean no jumping out after it explodes or anything - he is effectively integrated but with a link of Him --> power armour-->dreadnought, all stuck together


----------

